# list of 20% extra wellness benefit?



## Poofresh (Jan 4, 2021)

Target Kicks off New Team Member Wellness Initiatives 
according to this website, the brand "simply balanced" is part of this additional 20% off our purchases and it gets so vague, it just says 'frozen fruits and vetables'  
But I was able to get that discount with a coconut cooking oil.  i tried it on a simply balanced and the new good and gather frozen seafood, but it didnt give it to me.  i was hoping I could stack all that this week.  frozen Tilapias are on sale. i love me some of those fish.


anyone know where i can find a list ?


----------



## MxTarget (Jan 4, 2021)

It’s on workbench I believe, but it should include the following:

AIM Apparel, Fresh/Frozen Fruits and Vegetables, Simply Balanced (very limited selection,) Organic Good & Gather, and Up&Up Cessation Products.


----------



## SallyHoover (Jan 4, 2021)

simply balance is going away.  At one point everything that was simply balanced got the discount.  Now with what is left some gets it some do not.  The replacement good and gather only gets it on organic products.  Fresh and frozen vegetables get the discount regardless of brand.


----------

